# What can I do again Chalk brood?



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

The real question is, how much chalkbrood are we talking about? Is it a few larvae, in wghich case you've probably got nothing to worry about, or is it hundreds or thousands? I'm told - perhaps somebody from your side of the Atlantic can confirm this - that chalkbrood has become a lot commoner over there since the introduction of prophylactic treatment with TM, so if you're using it routinely I suggest you stop unless you have an actual outbreak of foulbrood. The likely reason for this is that antibiotics kill beneficial bacteria as well as the nasties, allowing fungi like the mould which causes chalkbrood to flourish; there's a fungus disease of the bowel we can get as a result of overindulgence in antibiotics. If that fails and you still have a serious infection, you probably need to requeen from another strain, as some strains are particularly susceptible. If the situation's desparate, you could treat with thymol if it's available over there, but it's seriously poisonous, and wouldn't really be justified unless you had massive amounts of chalkbrood.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## La ruche (May 30, 2002)

Thank you Robert for your quick answer.
So far I just can only see no more than a thousand larvae per day, so I will hold on this.
Since I have had my bees I didn't use TM. The stain I have is Italian, I would rather have Apis Mellifera Mellifera like you have in Europe But I can't find them here in the US, I will think about requeening with Carniolan


------------------
---
Regards

[email protected]

Califon,NJ


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

If you mean that you're losing a thousand larvae a day that would devastate the hive in short order. If it's really that bad treat with thymol or another fungicidal essential oil if you can get it. Amm was introduced to the States long before Italians, so the genes are all there in the mix. As far as I know they were taken from along the Atlantic seaboard, more of less, so they probably wouldn't have been so well adapted to a continental climate. Carniolans are continental, so if you're area isn't too hot in summer, they might do well.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

I had two hives in one yard last year develop chaulk brood. I had read that cool / damp conditions help promote the fungus that is the cause of Chalk Brood.
I moved both of these hives from this yard, which was too close to a cold mountain stream, and put them in a field in direct sun for a few weeks. 
The Chaulk Brood cleared up and has not returned.
The weather this spring being cold and damp, may be part of the problem.
Good luck,
Scott

------------------


----------



## La ruche (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for the tips. I moved my hive to a sunnier location two weeks ago and I can see the improvement already. Still some larvae but nothing compared to what it used to be.
Thanks again


------------------
Regards

[email protected]

Califon,NJ


----------

